# Τζέρεμι και τζερεμές



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2011)

Το 'χει η μοίρα μου να βλέπω τον τελευταίο καιρό πολλές αιτήσεις επιχειρήσεων για να ενταχθούν στο περιβόητο «Τζέρεμι» — όπου JEREMIE σημαίνει Joint European Resources for Micro to Medium Enterprises (έχουν πειραχθεί λίγο τα αρχικά γράμματα, ώστε να προκύπτει αντακρώνυμο) και εστί μεθερμηνευόμενον «χρηματοδοτικό εργαλείο ευνοϊκών δανείων επιμερισμού ρίσκου για Νεοϊδρυθείσες Πολύ Μικρές και Μικρές Επιχειρήσεις με έως και 3 έτη λειτουργίας».

Παρατηρούμε ότι το Ευρωπαϊκό Ταμείο Περιφερειακής Ανάπτυξης επέλεξε το αντακρώνυμο αυτό να είναι το Ζερεμί (_Jérémie_), δηλαδή η γαλλική εκδοχή τού _Ιερεμίας_. Το όνομα Ιερεμίας είναι η εξελληνισμένη μορφή τού εβραϊκού _יִרְמְיָהוּ_ (_Yirməyāhū_) που σημαίνει «(εξ)υψωμένος από τον Γιαχ» (όπου «Γιαχ» η συγκεκομμένη μορφή τού Ονόματος του Θεού). Υπάρχει και η άποψη ότι σημαίνει όχι υψωμένος, αλλά «ελευθερωμένος από τη μήτρα» (δηλ. ο Θεός ελευθερώνει από τη μήτρα).

Περί Ιερεμίου μπορεί να μην έχουμε εμβαθύνει οι περισσότεροι, καθότι μη μελετητές των Γραφών, αλλά σχεδόν άπαντες γνωρίζουμε ότι το όνομά του έχει συνδεθεί σ' όλες τις γλώσσες με την ιερεμιάδα (_jérémiade_) — παναπεί τη θρηνωδία, τη θρηνολογία, τη μεμψιμοιρία, την παρουσίαση μιας κατάστασης με ιδιαίτερα απαισιόδοξο και σχετλιαστικό τρόπο.

Τελοσπάντων (ας μην ξεχνούμε ότι το J έχει το προνόμιο να αντιπροσωπεύει πεντέξι διαφορετικούς φθόγγους στις γλώσσες με λατινικό αλφάβητο), λόγω της κυριαρχίας των αγγλικών στη διαμόρφωση της εκφοράς ξενικών ακρωνυμίων και λοιπών όρων (πρβλ. την περίπτωση Στέιτζ), όλη η αγορά καλεί το ενλόγω πρόγραμμα «Τζέρεμι». Κι εγώ, όντας κατά το ήμισυ με μικρασιατική καταγωγή, κάθε φορά που το ακούω αυτό το Τζέρεμι δεν μπορώ ν' αποφύγω να μη λέω από μέσα μου το «τζερεμές»...

...Το οποίο _τζερεμές _προέρχεται από το διαλεκτικό τουρκικό _cereme_ "πρόστιμο", που κανονικά στην τουρκική είναι _cerime _και προέρχεται από το αραβικό جريمة (προφ. _carīma_) το οποίο απ' ό,τι βλέπω δηλώνει το παράπτωμα· στην τουρκική γλώσσα φαίνεται πως διαχωρίστηκε η έννοια του παραπτώματος per se από τις συνέπειές του (δηλ. το πρόστιμο) — αλλά διορθώστε / εμπλουτίστε εδώ οι τουρκομαθείς.

Καταλήγουμε λοιπόν στο ότι από μια τουρκική λέξη για το πρόστιμο φτιάξαμε εμείς το _τζερεμές_ (παλαιότ. κ. _ντζερεμές_), που αρχικά σήμαινε όχι οποιοδήποτε πρόστιμο, αλλά ειδικότερα το _αδικαιολόγητο _πρόστιμο. Εύκολα από 'κεί περάσαμε στη σημασία "άδικη ζημία" —τα λεγόμενα και «κερατιάτικα» (ώρα είναι τώρα να τα συνδέσει κι αυτά κάποιος, μέσω του τσιτακισμού _κ->τσ _και της παλαιότερης έλλειψης διάκρισης _τσ/τζ_, με τον τζερεμέ!)— παναπεί τη ζημιά που βαρύνει κάποιον χωρίς αυτός να την έχει προκαλέσει (π.χ. _φώναξα μάστορα για κάτι τζερεμέδες_ — αν κι εγώ στο συγκεκριμένο παράδειγμα του ΛΝΕΓ βλέπω κι έναν κάποιον συμφυρμό ανάμεσα σε γνήσιους _τζερεμέδες _και στα _μερεμέτια_). Συγγενής σημασία είναι και τα χρήματα που πληρώνει κανείς για να αποκαταστήσει ζημιές ή ως αποζημίωση (π.χ. _μου άφησε πολλούς τζερεμέδες αυτή η ιστορία_). Η λέξη σε παροιμιακή χρήση υπάρχει στη φράση «σκότωνε τρελούς, πλήρωνε τζερεμέδες» (ουδόλως ρυθμική, απορώ πώς επικράτησε!), για την οποία δίνει την ακόλουθη επεξήγηση το ΛΚΝ: όταν οι ενέργειές μας στρέφονται εναντίον κάποιου που τον θεωρούμε υποδεέστερο, το αποτέλεσμα όμως των ενεργειών μας βλάπτει περισσότερο εμάς.

Μια σημασία που υπάρχει στα παλιότερα λεξικά (και την έχει και το slang.gr) είναι το "δύστροπο άλογο"· «δυσήνιος ίππος» προσθέτει το Πρωίας, και «προσηγορία ευτελούς υποζυγίου» ο Δρανδάκης. Σήμερα πάντως, και κυρίως στον Βορρά κατά την προσωπική μου αίσθηση, η λέξη _τζερεμές _χρησιμοποιείται συχνότερα ως χαρακτηρισμός ανθρώπων παρά για τη νίλα, την αβαρία κττ· αποτελεί κακόσημο χαρακτηρισμό για τον άχρηστο, τον ανεπρόκοπο (και διάφορα άλλα τέτοια διανθίσματα). Βέβαια, η ακριβής σημασία της λ. _τζερεμές _ως χαρακτηρισμός ατόμων είναι δύσκολο να οριστεί, καθότι η σχετική αδιαφάνειά της σε συνδυασμό με την εκφραστικότητά της (λ.χ. παρήχηση _/e/_ και κατάληξη σε -_ές_ —πρβλ. _ρεμπεσκές _για τον οκνηρό, _τενεκές _για τον αδαέστατο, _σκεμπές _για τον νωθρό, _σουρουκλεμές _για τον αχαΐρευτο, _κουτεντές _για τον κουτό, _παρακεντές _για τον παρασιτικό— κλπ) την καθιστά βολικό πασπαρτού για να τα χώνεις σ' οποιονδήποτε θες να τονε κράξεις, άσχετα με το τι ακριβώς επιθυμείς να καυτηριάσεις από τα μειονεκτήματα του χαρακτήρα του. Ωστόσο οι λεξικογράφοι αποκαλύπτουν μέσω της σχετικής λημματογράφησης και το πώς οι ίδιοι αντιλαμβάνονται τη συγκεκριμένη σημασιακή εξέλιξη· έτσι το Πρωίας και ο Δρανδάκης αναφέρουν αμέσως μετά τον χαρακτηρισμό των ίππων: (συνεκδ.) άνθρωπος νωθρός, φυγόπονος, ο Μπαμπινιώτης: (σκωπτ.) ο τεμπέλης άνθρωπος που γίνεται μπελάς, το ΛΚΝ: (μτφ.) άνθρωπος άχρηστος, τιποτένιος και τέλος ο Κριαράς: άνθρωπος τεμπέλης, φυγόπονος και κατ' επέκταση άτομο ασήμαντο. Κάποιες εκδοχές θα βρείτε και στο οικείο λήμμα τού slang.gr (βλ. σχετ. σύνδεσμο παραπάνω).

Τα σκεφτόμουν που λέτε λοιπόν όλα αυτά, κι εντυπωσιάστηκα από το πόσο μοναδικά κι αρμονικά αμαλγαμώνονται —μετά από μια πολυτάραχη πορεία το μεν πρώτο απ' τα εβραϊκά στα ελληνικά στα λατινικά στα αγγλικά, το δε δεύτερο απ' τα αραβικά στα τουρκικά στα ελληνικά— ο _Τζέρεμι _κι ο _τζερεμές_: ο εξυψωμένος από τον Τροϊκαδικό Θεό, η προέκταση της Τζερεμομητρικής μήτρας, ο θρηνωδός που αναγγέλει την καταστροφή, οι άδικες οικονομικές επιβαρύνσεις, το ευτελές-αναλώσιμο υποζύγιο σε διατεταγμένη αποστολή, ο ασήμαντος και με σκωπτικά υποκοριστικά περιγραφόμενος που δαχτυλιδοδοτήθηκε κι ανήλθε στην εξουσία για να αποδειχθεί τελικά μπελάς και να στιγματιστεί από πολλούς ως άχρηστος...
...είναι ν' απορεί κανείς που του κόλλησαν το «Τζέφρι» αντί για το, πολύ πιο ταιριαστό απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, «Τζέρεμι Ες».


----------



## Palavra (Nov 3, 2011)

Πολύ ωραίο σημείωμα!


Zazula said:


> ...Το οποίο _τζερεμές _προέρχεται από το διαλεκτικό τουρκικό _cereme_ "πρόστιμο", που κανονικά στην τουρκική είναι _cerime _και προέρχεται από το αραβικό جريمة (προφ. _carīma_) το οποίο απ' ό,τι βλέπω δηλώνει το παράπτωμα· στην τουρκική γλώσσα φαίνεται πως διαχωρίστηκε η έννοια του παραπτώματος per se από τις συνέπειές του (δηλ. το πρόστιμο) — αλλά διορθώστε / εμπλουτίστε εδώ οι τουρκομαθείς.


Το μόνο που έχω να παρατηρήσω είναι ότι από ό,τι ξέρω, το cereme δεν είναι διαλεκτικό :) (Μιλάμε για ανθυποπαρατήρηση, έ; )

Προσωπικά, δεν το έχω ακούσει να χρησιμοποιείται για άνθρωπο το τζερεμές (αν και σε κάποιους θα ταίριαζε απόλυτα... :))


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2011)

Το «διαλεκτικό» το αναφέρει το ΕΛΝΕΓ και, δεν μπορεί, κάτι θα ξέρει. Στα τουρκικά λεξικά είδα απλώς να επισημαίνεται η ύπαρξη παράλληλων τύπων _cereme / cerime_.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 3, 2011)

Το seslisozluk πάντως, όπως και το λεξικό του Κέντρου Ανατολικών Γλωσσών και Πολιτισμού παραπέμπουν από το cerime στο cereme, πράγμα που συνήθως συμβαίνει όταν η λέξη δεν είναι και τόσο συνηθισμένη στην πρώτη της μορφή. Μάλιστα, στο διαδικτυακό λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Τουρκικής Γλώσσας (κάτι σαν την Ακαδημία Αθηνών), το cerime δεν υπάρχει καν. Θα ρωτήσω και τον δάσκαλό μου και θα επανέλθω :)


----------



## crystal (Nov 3, 2011)

Επιβεβαιώνω ότι προς Βορρά χρησιμοποιείται και ως χαρακτηρισμός ανθρώπων. Δεν κάθισα ποτέ να διερευνήσω την ακριβή σημασία, αλλά διαισθητικά τείνω να το ταυτίσω με τον "παμπόρα" (προφέρεται παμ-πό-ρας και όχι πα-μπό-ρας), ο οποίος με απέραντη θλίψη διαπιστώνω ότι παραμένει ουσιαστικά αχαρτογράφητος στις γκουγκλογειτονιές. Να ποια είναι η μοίρα της σιωπηλής μειοψηφίας, Θέμη...


----------



## nickel (Nov 3, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Τα σκεφτόμουν που λέτε λοιπόν όλα αυτά, κι εντυπωσιάστηκα από το πόσο μοναδικά κι αρμονικά αμαλγαμώνονται —μετά από μια πολυτάραχη πορεία το μεν πρώτο απ' τα εβραϊκά στα ελληνικά στα λατινικά στα αγγλικά, το δε δεύτερο απ' τα αραβικά στα τουρκικά στα ελληνικά— ο _Τζέρεμι _κι ο _τζερεμές_: ο εξυψωμένος από τον Τροϊκαδικό Θεό, η προέκταση της Τζερεμομητρικής μήτρας, ο θρηνωδός που αναγγέλλει την καταστροφή, οι άδικες οικονομικές επιβαρύνσεις, το ευτελές-αναλώσιμο υποζύγιο σε διατεταγμένη αποστολή, ο ασήμαντος και με σκωπτικά υποκοριστικά περιγραφόμενος που δαχτυλιδοδοτήθηκε κι ανήλθε στην εξουσία για να αποδειχθεί τελικά μπελάς και να στιγματιστεί από πολλούς ως άχρηστος...
> ...είναι ν' απορεί κανείς που του κόλλησαν το «Τζέφρι» αντί για το, πολύ πιο ταιριαστό απ' ό,τι φαίνεται, «Τζέρεμι Ες».



Εμπνευσμένο. Ελπίζουμε να έρθει κάποια στιγμή και η ζερεμία.


----------



## Earion (Nov 3, 2011)

Apocalypto hemauton to you, Kyrie!


----------



## SBE (Nov 3, 2011)

Ζαζ,ο Ιερεμίας αναλογίζεται τα περί τζερεμέ...


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2011)

...
Ζαζ, δεν βρίσκω λόγια για να επαινέσω το άριστο πόνημά σου, οπότε υποκλίνομαι ταπεινά και δανείζομαι από τον Ιερεμία:
καὶ εἶπα· ὦ δέσποτα Ζαζουλεύ, ἰδοὺ οὐκ ἐπίσταμαι λαλεῖν, ὅτι γλωσσικῶς νεώτερος ἐγώ εἰμι.:)

και για την εξαιρετική τελευταία παράγραφο:
καὶ λαλήσω πρὸς αὐτοὺς μετὰ κρίσεως περὶ πάσης τῆς κακίας αὐτῶν, ὡς ἐγκατέλιπόν με καὶ ἔθυσαν θεοῖς ἀλλοτρίοις καὶ προσεκύνησαν τοῖς ἔργοις τῶν χειρῶν αὐτῶν.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 3, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τα κολακευτικά σχόλια... :blush:


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 3, 2011)

Νομίζω ότι είναι η πρώτη ιερεμιάδα που απόλαυσα στη ζωή μου! Ευχ, Ζαζ!

L. Bernstein, Symphony No. 1 Jeremiah


----------



## Zazula (Nov 4, 2011)

Palavra said:


> Το seslisozluk πάντως, όπως και το λεξικό του Κέντρου Ανατολικών Γλωσσών και Πολιτισμού παραπέμπουν από το cerime στο cereme, πράγμα που συνήθως συμβαίνει όταν η λέξη δεν είναι και τόσο συνηθισμένη στην πρώτη της μορφή. Μάλιστα, στο διαδικτυακό λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Τουρκικής Γλώσσας (κάτι σαν την Ακαδημία Αθηνών), το cerime δεν υπάρχει καν. Θα ρωτήσω και τον δάσκαλό μου και θα επανέλθω :)


Ναι — και χρειαζόμαστε στοιχεία για την εποχή που πέρασε η λέξη στην ελληνική, όχι για το σήμερα. Το λέω αυτό επειδή δεν είναι πρωτόγνωρο κάποιες διαλεκτικές μορφές να γίνονται κυρίαρχες σε βάθος χρόνου (το μυαλό μου πηγαίνει σ' ένα όχι ακριβώς αντίστοιχο παράδειγμα, αλλά νομίζω βοηθάει: εννοώ την κατάληξη -_μασταν_, αντί -_μαστε_, των βόρειων ιδιωμάτων, η οποία παλιά δεν υπήρχε καν στις επίσημες γραμματικές και τώρα αποτελεί την πρώτη προτίμηση των περισσοτέρων).


----------



## Palavra (Nov 4, 2011)

Στο έντυπο λεξικό του Ιδρύματος Τουρκικής Γλώσσας που έχω σπίτι, γράφει cerime _esk. bk._ cereme, δηλαδή cerime _απαρχαιωμένο, βλέπε_ cereme. Δεν ξέρω πότε πέρασε η λέξη στην ελληνική και αν επικρατούσε τότε ή όχι το cerime.


----------

